# Tripoli Road still closed



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 16, 2004)

I found it out the hard way today, but hiking in to Osceola from the Kanc is more fun anyways.
jfyi:
I talked to a Park Ranger in Lincoln who seemed to think it may not open any time soon due to all the rain the last month or so.


----------



## riverc0il (May 17, 2004)

i was surprised to find it gated on sunday too.  planned to hike osceola from tripoli, but ended up heading further north since we didn't want the addition few miles of round trip road walking.


----------



## pepsi (May 17, 2004)

Thanks, Did you do both peaks?  How was the trail?  I was thinking of doing them this Friday (I thought the road was going to open on Wed) but now I'll either go from the Kanc or maybe just change hikes and do them later.

Since I posted this I have seen the trip report. Thanks


----------



## Mike P. (May 17, 2004)

See Mo's site for Road info:  http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/closures.html

It appears that at this point Tripoli, Jefferson & Haystack (to North Twin Trail) are closed & from what I've read (& remembered??? :dunce: ) Route 73 through Cascade Pass (between Cascade & Pitch Off) in the Dacks is closed too.  Route 73 is expected to take about 10 days< is suspect getting it done before Memorial Day is the push, hopefully those of us from North of the Border taking time off on Victoria Day (the weekend before) will know about the closure.


----------



## MtnMagic (May 20, 2004)

The Tripoli Road has been open all day. Now we can finally walk the walk!
_________________
It is summer (like) in the Whites!!


----------

